# A teen who's confused about college and jobs and work



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello, I'm a fifteen year-old teen who currently live in a third world country... and let's just I say I really don't know what I'm going to do with my life, much less how.

I've always wanted to become an artist, when I was young I wanted to be a comic book artist, but I'm not really sure about that now. I'm thinking more of illustration, and maybe animation too. Basically, I want to work in the arts.

But I really don't know about that, because everyone and everything seem to suggest that working as an artist doesn't give you too much money, which is the main problem. Yes, I need money, but not because I want to be excessive or anything, I'm just worried that someday, when my close family and friends and myself even, get some sort of sickness or in debt... These people are extremely important to me and I'd hate to not be able to help them financially.

Art is something I am definitely passionate in and I don't think anything else beats it. But, but..?

So.. maybe please share your thoughts? I know this thread is all over the place and I'm so sorry but when thinking of this subject I always get stressed out  I feel so cornered.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Since you live in a third world country...different things are going to be at play than most of the advice people here can give you. 

To help us figure it out:
-Try to think of anything about your country that makes getting a job difficult for someone in your position(corruption, cultural beliefs)
-Does your country have an economic or an employment bureau that collects statistics
-If you don't have a way to make money, what do you fall back on(aka would you become homeless or are there things in place to take care of you)
-In what way are jobs found in your country? Job boards, connections(friends, people you know, business acquaintances, family)
-In what way are jobs found in your specific field(artistry)? Since being an artist is typically a solo event, are there businesses that do/need animation or any sort of artistic design in your neck of the woods?
-If you don't have any career options, artistic or otherwise, in your country or specific area of your country, could you move to a region that does? What would prevent you from doing this, what would you need to do to make this happen?

These are the kind of questions you need to be asking yourself and others if you want to figure it out. Since you're only 15, you have plenty of time to learn how things work..or maybe you don't, since your family might need you to work.

I don't know if you're a go with the flow person or not, but if you are, don't worry too much about the future, it'll just make being competent in the present more difficult(even if you feel pressured to). If you're a take charge person that doesn't much tell a story about themselves and just does what they need to do, jangly or not, use these questions to position yourself.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

tangosthenes said:


> Since you live in a third world country...different things are going to be at play than most of the advice people here can give you.
> 
> To help us figure it out:
> -Try to think of anything about your country that makes getting a job difficult for someone in your position(corruption, cultural beliefs)
> ...


Hello and thank you!

Well, the gov pretty corrupt, and basically everyone here believes that any job that aren't suit and tie = trash.

I think we do, I checked the site Statistics Indonesia but it's not that detailed and very vague...

Family. I live in a middle-leaningjustabittothe-upper class home here (by this country's standards) so I won't be homeless or anything, but I'd really like to make some money.

Connections maybe? And the newspaper. Those flyers you see on the streets too, but they mostly look for low-paying labor jobs.

All the ones I know are either free-lance or open up their own stall somewhere. What mostly sells is pencil personification and paintings, perhaps? I never remembered any cartoon series mainly made by Indonesians here, never knew any animated movies produced here... 

I already live in the country's capital, which is also the metropolis of the country. The only other area I could move into is another country that's better. And that means a scholarship, and what prevents me most is that the cost is ridiculously high for us so the only way to get that is by scholarship. But I'm not sure how to get a scholarship in arts?

No, I can't go with the flow. I prefer to make my own flow. I need financial security. I am also my own person, I want to be able to express my thoughts and opinions freely. Current laws and the norm prevent me to.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Then focus on what you need to do-make money, get connections, look into better opportunities than where you live, practice your craft hard, take on a mentor if you can(the more connections _they_ have, the better)

I have no insider's tips, but that's the party line for how to make it in the world


----------



## Ianius Darkstar (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi. I have no idea what its like to grow up in a third world country, but I'm also an ENTP. I was an ENTP at your age and I can give you some advice that I wish I heard at your age...

Focus on making money in a normal job with a boss who will recommend you to other employers.

If you're an artist at heart you'll continue to be an artist in your spare time. If nobody is paying you to make art it means you have the freedom to really explore and develop your creative side.

I thought of myself as a surreal artist/musician in the past. Now I see that my motivation was based on hedonism and on challenging all status quos and inspiring global reinvention through musical reinvention. If these are more like you're motivations perhaps you also desire to be more than an artist. It's good to know your goals young. ISFPs and INFJ types seem to get more fulfillment out of being artists than I do.

Focus on making money generally. As ENTPs we generate money making ideas all the time through looking at connections and associating people and things in the outside world. You're a logical, yet highly creative and objective thinker, and you're looking out more than in. Over time you will naturally form ideas for making money through art, usually in unconventional and complex ways.

By being a visionary/entrepreneur you may find yourself one day basing your success on groups of people who you wish to bring together to make money through art. The reason being because you can perceive them as being able to make each other successful. Remember that it takes more to be a leader than being an eccentric visionary. Team up with a _ _ _ J type because they're always organised, and develop you're Fi function and you'll become more inspirational.

Hope that helped. Also watch out for being easily distracted.


----------



## dumb and dummer (May 18, 2014)

Keep art as a hobbie and get a job doing something that pays. Most people don't do jobs they like in reality.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe graphic or web deisgn. Its artsy but more practical. Or if you are good at animation, I heard you can make good money making like those flashing adds you see on websites. So basically, some kind of internet web arts feild?


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

First, keep in mind the following:
- Expectation and reality might not match when picking up a job/career/field;
- Jobs/careers/fields might differ from country to country.

Basically, you might dream about being an artist and how meaningful it can be, but when you actually work as an artist you might not like it at all. So you need to really try to gather as much information as possible, specially from direct experiences as an artist. Try to know how generally people in those jobs and fields feels about their jobs, how they reached where they are, the working conditions and so on.

If working as an artist seems like a not so good idea (not only in terms of money but also in terms of working condition and availability of jobs) then you can always keep it as a hobby. Being an artist of your own means less time but also being free to go wherever you want to.
Then you can try to find another field to dedicate yourself to, but try to make sure it's something you can enjoy too and if the working conditions are good.

Lastly, you can also ponder changing countries, thought this is also a risk and you'd need to research very well before making such big decision.
Although it might not be easy since you have family there I suppose.


I'm an INFJ, an idealist that needs to find meaning in what I do. I used to wonder if I should go to arts too but I ended up in the computers field, and now I'm a programmer. Thing is, I've thought about changing to arts (multimedia or digital perhaps), but then I'm not amibitious enough to dedicate myself to such big changes and abandon my actual progress, and then those fields offers less working conditions (right now I earn slightly higher than average plus have stable contracts, the other fields are more freelance and less payment).
You see, if I earn to little then I wouldn't be able to have my current relaxed lifestyle (not rich nor extravagant but pampering myself with cinema and eating out sometimes, and not worrying about finances or paying the bills). I can still draw every now and then, and worrying about finances definitely affects my personal time. So money allows me to not worry and focus on my own private hobbies in my free time.


So you need to ponder well. No one can give you the right answer since you will be the one to live the path you choose. Maybe people can tell you not to choose arts and you might regret it, or maybe you do choose arts and regret it too; or maybe you choose another field and is happy, or maybe you choose arts and is successful. But only by gathering as much info of how things really are in the country you want to live in, and weighting your desire for arts VS enjoyment in other fields that you will know.

In any ways, you seem mature as you don't simply choose blindly, so you will be fine.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

So sorry for abandoning this thread for some time! 

==============================================================================

@*tangosthenes* The main problem is I'm not sure whether I should pursue arts as my main career, but you did speak (type?) a point. Thank you!

@*Ianius Darkstar* Ah, I can so relate to you!  Thank you so much for the insight! My parents kind of wants me to get in the suit and tie business and although I'm confident I can do the job, I really don't like the idea (?) I still don't know, I never experienced these jobs before and I'm supposed to make a one-time decision real soon!

@*dumb and dummer* Realistic enough. Thank you for your input 

@*Zibziby* I thought about that, I thought about everything literally from painting to illustration to animator even to 3D artist! I don't know how much money that makes in average and I don't even know the cost of living on my own here!  Seriously, how do people find out these things before they experience it own their own?

@*AriesLilith* *"So you need to ponder well. No one can give you the right answer since you will be the one to live the path you choose. Maybe people can tell you not to choose arts and you might regret it, or maybe you do choose arts and regret it too; or maybe you choose another field and is happy, or maybe you choose arts and is successful."*

Wow. You read my mind! But I really don't want to gamble my future finances... Financial security is one of the top items on my list, so... yeah. I'll think about this more and ask a lot of people (not just my parents). Thank you for sharing your experience as well! Having art as an hobby sounds more appealing now when I really consider the way things are...

==============================================================================

Thank you all so much for the input! I think I got things decided for now... okay, so maybe I would pursue some more higher paying jobs. But that means I'm gonna have to take college in that major, right? I'm worried that I won't enjoy my college and won't get an above average score or even worse, drop out. I know I survived school so far... but college is different! I don't want to waste it away...

What do you guys think? Once again, thank you! :kitteh:


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

malphigus said:


> Thank you all so much for the input! I think I got things decided for now... okay, so maybe I would pursue some more higher paying jobs. But that means I'm gonna have to take college in that major, right? I'm worried that I won't enjoy my college and won't get an above average score or even worse, drop out. I know I survived school so far... but college is different! I don't want to waste it away...
> 
> What do you guys think? Once again, thank you! :kitteh:


I guess that it's hard to tell if you'll really enjoy college life or not before you actually experience it. But maybe you can check the contents of certain courses, maybe even take a visit to the universities if you can or even check out some classes to see how you'd like it. I'm not sure if you can do that but in my country some big universities doesn't check people's ids and people can enter the theory classes without being checked. There are also certain events that allows high school students take some tours.

You can also try to study certain 1st year contents of certain courses to see how you'd do. For example, if you want to enter computer science course, maybe try to learn programming and do some simple applications to see how you like it. Read some free books on the subjects and see if you like it or think is boring.

You can also try to talk to some local students or maybe through forums and online communities of students in your are or country to see how the courses are.


----------

